# Service Interuptions June 7th & 8th



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2005)

Over the last 24 hours we've experienced several service interuptions.  This was a combination of network, server and database hiccups.

 The problems should be resolved now.

 Our apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

I thought it was just me!

Glad to know things are better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like the last gasps are still working outta the system.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 7, 2005)

It timed me out about 10' ago after I did a lengthy post ... but it should not have timed out.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2005)

Problems continue, as we've all noticed.  My understanding is that a hard drive is failing and a replacement is planned, which will hopefully fix the problem.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 8, 2005)

Kaith, 

    I appreciate you and your team's attention to detail and keeping us informed.  Thank You.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like there were at least 2 additional brown outs last night. Hopefully, they are getting closer to a permanent fix.


----------

